# Breeders: What is your "day job?"



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

For those of you who are active breeders do you have a job besides loving your GSDs? I apologize if this has been asked before. 
Are any of you able to train, show, title, and enjoy your furkids without answering to "the man?"
And I know there is no money in breeding, that's not where this is going, and that's not my objective with my heart dogs. 
Just idle curiosity. 
Thanks!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yup. Hubby and I both have the regular M-F full time jobs and always have. Fortunately at least neither of our jobs requires much travel or overtime, so for the most part we're free to spend our non-work hours doing what we really enjoy, which for the most part revolves around our dogs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Yep, I work M-F 8-5, Hubby works 12 hr shifts, nights, 3 on 4 off, but lately he's been doing 6 days straight.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I am fortunate enough to be able to devote my life to the kid and dogs. We are not wealthy by any means, I don't wear fancy clothes, we don't eat out much, savings? what savings? , etc...but we manage. 

I don't think I could handle multiple dogs, schutzhund, or breeding a litter if I had to work. Not knocking those who do, I just would not have the energy.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

My husband is self employed and I run the office part time. I also help run a farm. The rest of my time is spent with my dogs and I train and title them in many areas such as tracking, agility and obedience. I get to travel a lot with my dogs, mostly Max which I also do Search and Rescue.

After spending many years working in the nursing field I have to say I really enjoy doing what I do now.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Retired


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Me: IT Project Manager for a retailer. Installed satellites on 800+ stores in 2 months , plus IT security (2 projects now), system changes and updating all the credit devices in the stores next year WHOOHOOOO! Get to go in at 4:15 AM for an install tomorrow!

Gabor is self employed; dog training in the area (he is pretty busy with that), plus owner/landlord of two properties in Budapest.

And yes, Kandi - I am exhausted! Especially with ms. 5 year old. . I start working Hella next week. Should be fun!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Work fulltime as an RN M-F, plus a fulltime mom-very busy!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am self employed so some days I have tons of time and other days I am so busy I don't know what end is up.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

I work 12 hour nights at the Univ of Mich as an RN in Pediatric Cardio-thoracic ICU caring for congenital heart babies.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I am a registered veterinary technician, working F/T 3 to 4 days a week. I am lucky enough to be able to bring a dog to work with me every day, and have an agility practice course set up for lunch ;-)


----------

